# Meguiars NXT Generation All Metal Polish?



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

Has anyone used this for the exhaust and\or chrome wheels? was looking at buying some...


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey Jas!!

Hows it going mate?! I haven't used the megs stuff, but some say its ok.. personally I use autosol... makes my 2 exhausts... sorry _your_ old exhausts look great 

Its about a fiver for a big tube - try it out


----------



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

Suraj_TT said:


> Hey Jas!!
> 
> Hows it going mate?! I haven't used the megs stuff, but some say its ok.. personally I use autosol... makes my 2 exhausts... sorry _your_ old exhausts look great
> 
> Its about a fiver for a big tube - try it out


Hey mate - all going good! 

Will the autosol be ok for chrome wheel edges as well? not too abrasive is it :?:


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey Jas!

Autosol is great! Adam used it on my zorst a few weeks back, came out sparking. I usually use Virosol to take the dirt off followed by some AG Metal Polish, which works well for me, but Autosol was definitely shiner!

I think you can use it for your wheels too, im sure someone will be online shortly to confirm...

Prob gonna organise a West London Mini Meet shortly... will keep you posted, since you are local...

Take it easy!

Amz


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Jas225 said:


> Suraj_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Jas!!
> ...


Ooh, good question actually.. I wouldn't have thought it was too abrasive - but as Amz said, surely someone will shed some light. Buy it anyway to use on your new zorst!


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

According to the AutoSol website, the "Autosol Showroom Polish" is reccomended for alloy wheels as it doesn't smear and leaves a wax finish 

*** Autosol Metal Polish is NOT reccomended for Alloy Wheels ***


----------



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

amzchhabra said:


> According to the AutoSol website, the "Autosol Showroom Polish" is reccomended for alloy wheels as it doesn't smear and leaves a wax finish
> 
> *** Autosol Metal Polish is NOT reccomended for Alloy Wheels ***


Hey Amit - cheers for that 

Was not going to use it on the alloys, just on the chrome edges of my KAHNS, hmmm, may just stick to using it on the exhaust only to be on the safe side :!:


----------



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

amzchhabra said:


> Prob gonna organise a West London Mini Meet shortly... will keep you posted, since you are local...
> 
> Amz


Sounds good


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

The autosol metal polish is good for any unprotected or bare metal and works a treat on my blueflame. However, arent the edges of your wheels laquered? If so polish and wax as you would your car.


----------



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

J55TTC said:


> The autosol metal polish is good for any unprotected or bare metal and works a treat on my blueflame. However, arent the edges of your wheels laquered? If so polish and wax as you would your car.


No the Edges are chrome, different from the rest of the alloy, which is laquered. I bought some NXT anyway, Worked quite well - would still like to try and get the exhaust more gleeming though - may have to try autosol as well - This is expensive business :? :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

amzchhabra said:


> According to the AutoSol website, the "Autosol Showroom Polish" is reccomended for alloy wheels as it doesn't smear and leaves a wax finish
> 
> *** Autosol Metal Polish is NOT reccomended for Alloy Wheels ***


Autosol Metal Polish is for bear alloy only so it will be fine on alloys as long as they are not laquered or painted and are a bear plished finish


----------

